# Diamond Wheel Hone.



## th62 (May 3, 2015)

This is another item I made a while back.   The table is adjustable, the motor is from a small linisher, the diamond wheel I got on aliexpress for $12, the bearing housing and related stuff was spun up on the lathe and the remainder was made from bits and pieces I had lying around.   
Not for shaping or grinding cutter shapes as the wheel is just too fine, it's used for honing edges on cutting tools after shaping on the grinder.   It does an excellent job and gives me super sharp cutters.   Saves doing it by hand.


----------



## barnett (May 3, 2015)

Nice finish grinder !! What grit did you get ?


----------

